# New frags! New Special! Oakville/Mississauga/Toronto Frag-run!



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)

Amazing colors! new frags and new special! Nov. 6th Sunday Hamilton/Oakville/Mississauga/Toronto Frag-run

Lots of new frags will be available tonight at 9pm at fragalot.ca Lots of limited frags will be available!

*Few more Cotton Candy Tenius frags will be available!

4 Aussie Orange Torch frags will be available ($50 per frag) frags have good size head.*

Special for Frag-run

Buy 10 frags get 2 free ( from $10 frags)
Buy 20 frags get 5 free ( from $10 frags)
Buy 30 frags get 10 free ( from $10 frags)

Special for Online orders

Buy 10 frags get 2 free ( from $10 frags)
Buy 20 frags get 5 free ( from $10 frags)
Buy 30 frags get 10 free ( from $10 frags)
Buy 40 frags get 15 free ( from $10 frags)

Free frags will be randomly picked from the ones I have on my website but you can make a request for choices like free frags from SPS collection, LPS collection, Polyp collection or mixed.

No Free shipping for online orders with this special. Shipping charge is $45.

This special for online orders will end on Nov. 6th at 9:00pm.

Thanks.


----------



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

when you say you are doing a frag-run. does that mean that I can order from you online, and you bring it to toronto on Nov 6th?


----------



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoyuen said:


> when you say you are doing a frag-run. does that mean that I can order from you online, and you bring it to toronto on Nov 6th?


You dont need to make the order through my website. You can just PM me your order and meet me on Nov. 6th


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

btw, on your sales site. the picture link to red trimmed mushroom is linked to something else


----------



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoyuen said:


> btw, on your sales site. the picture link to red trimmed mushroom is linked to something else


Thanks I ll fix it.


----------

